

Another layer of security for your Dropbox account (two-step verification) - matt_holden
https://blog.dropbox.com/index.php/another-layer-of-security-for-your-dropbox-account/

======
tlrobinson
Kudos for supporting TOTP (what Google Authenticator uses), I hope other
services follow their lead.

------
dmn001
Previous discussion here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4436253>

------
JoeAltmaier
Reluctant to enable until I know how it will affect my desktop. Will I now get
a prompt every time I restart?

~~~
matt_holden
No, you'll only get prompted on desktop/mobile the first time you link your
account. If you already have a linked desktop or mobile app, it will continue
to work without a prompt.

You can also see all of your currently linked devices here:
<https://www.dropbox.com/account/security>

